# Modern Arnis Tapi-Tapi seminar in Madison WI



## girlychuks (Jan 7, 2002)

Damn, forgot the pamphlet
Here's the basic details:

four hour seminar with Tapi-Tapi master Ken Smith. 12-4 Pm. Jan 20th, at the Sherman Avenue Community center on Sherman avenue in Madison WI. $40, $20 more for sticks.

I'll post the number/address for registration tomorrow- just wanted to get this up and word out.

All the best always,
Cathy


----------



## arnisador (Jun 17, 2002)

We never got a review of this seminar! Is it too late?


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 17, 2002)

Cathy,

I will be in Wisconsin in early August for
GENCON. I was curious if we could meet and/or
train during that week.

Just curious

Rich
:asian:


----------



## girlychuks (Jun 18, 2002)

Sure I can do a review!

It started out with a little intro on Modern Arnis and the "heart of the art"- the concept of counter for counter.  We started out learning Sinwali, and of course the twelve angles of attack. We then learned how to enter, bloack, parry and counter. (I won't go in to the specific techniques- this was my first exposure to arnis, and really, just getting the basic attacks, blocks, and counters was great for me!)

We then moved on to a "mobility throw" and some arm locks (one called the chicken wing) then I learned "the dance of pain" which is performed by a joint lock on one finger. It was beautiful to watch. 

THe seminar was conducted my Ken Smith from IL. He was excellent. He was so friendly and courteous- and with each new technique he had us switch partners! So I got to meet new people, which is always fun. 

here is Ken Smith's home page: www.islanderskarate.com

I know there are some seminar photos out there on the web- I will post them when I locate them.

All the best always, Cathy


----------



## girlychuks (Jun 18, 2002)

http://www.modernarnis.net/event/dpicture.shtml


and yes I am there... but which one am I???

Oh, and Rich, as far as meeting, i am always open to meeting new friends and training..... but I always listen to my sense of self preservation first..... drop me a line.   

There must be something with martial artists and gaming. Both of my instrcutors, second dans, are into that stuff.

All the best always, Cathy


----------



## girlychuks (Jun 18, 2002)

picture 21. That's the "dance of pain".
and I am the girl in the yellow shirt, peeping out from under Ken Smith's arm. Laughing my butt off at the guy running around.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 18, 2002)

Thanks for the review! Looks like a great turnout for the event.


----------

